# CMG et fin contrat avec zéro salaire, mais ICCP



## Lijana (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour les filles et les garçons,
j'ai besoin des pro du FORUM en paje emploi.
Un contrat qui se termine le 5 du mois, l'enfant est malade, donc déduction des jours, et puis déduction des jours d'après ,on se trouve à ZERO salaire.

le solde de tout compte est donc les ind de licenciement + les iccp.

la question est: *les parents ont l'aide 'CMG' sur les ICCP?*


----------



## Pioupiou (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Je pense que oui. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un minimum.
Ne pas oublier la régularisation si vous êtes en AI qui étant un élément de salaire et pris en compte pour le CMG.
Il devrait rester 15 % à leurs charge.


----------



## Pioupiou (28 Août 2022)

L'employeur le verra au moment de sa déclaration car une fois les éléments rentrés il a le montant du CMG qu'est calculé avant de valider sa déclaration.


----------



## Lijana (28 Août 2022)

Merci Pioupiuo!


----------



## Pioupiou (28 Août 2022)

Petite réflexion de ma part  je trouve un peu  louche un enfant malade sur les derniers jours du préavis.
Il aurait pu vous dispenser pour la dernière  semaine.


----------



## kikine (29 Août 2022)

il n'est pas possible d'avoir un bs a zero salaire si le préavis officiel se termine le 05/09 et qu'il y a déduction de salaire du 01 au 05 alors le contrat se fini au 31/08 (ou avant la maladie de l'enfant)
et c'est 5 jours max ou 2 semaines consécutives à déduire l'enfant est absent depuis quand?


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Bah non le contrat se termine au dernier jour de préavis pas au dernier jour de présence de l'enfant


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Août 2022)

Souvenirs et pas des bons ! La seule fois où on "m'a fait le coup" d'un enfant malade en fin de contrat (appel 4 jours avant la fin pour me dire que Choubidou est malade et qu'il ne me sera pas confié) et bien c'est la seule fois où j'ai eu un impayé (salaire, iccp et indemnité de rupture). Je n'ai reçu ni l'enfant, ni les parents, ni mon argent ! Je suis d'ailleurs en procédure prud'hommes avec ce pe "négligeant" qui fait le mort depuis novembre 2021. J'espère ne pas être oiseau de mauvais augure.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Sur mon contrat j'ai une clause supérieure à la convention collective qui stipule bien qu'aucun jour enfant malade ne pourrait être deduit du salaire le mois de préavis

Ca évite les entourloupes  le dernier mois


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Août 2022)

Moi aussi ! Mais c'est mon salaire et indemnités diverses que je n'ai jamais vu (c'était un CDD de remplacement de 2 mois).


----------



## Lijana (29 Août 2022)

Merci assmatzam,
vous m'avez manqué. Etiez vous en vacances aussi?


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Oui j'étais partie rechargé mes batteries sous le soleil ☀ de la Turquie 🇹🇷 à Bodrum avec mon cher et tendre mari 
Première vacances en amoureux en 22 ans
Ca ma fait un bien fou 🤪 
Même si mon fils m'a terriblement manqué


----------



## Lijana (29 Août 2022)

C’est super ! Vacances bien méritées.


----------

